# I'm looking for a cat to adopt



## JoshC123

The plan to adopt isn't final though. When I move out next year I'll be bringing Lucky along and it was my intention to bring Lux along as well but she passed so I'm looking into possibly adopting a cat. I'm looking for a British Shorthair in the Philippine area. Any help would be much obliged  I've looked through ads and called vet clinics and shelters already but to no avail so I thought it would be a good idea to enlist the help of my fellow cat lovers!


----------



## Blakeney Green

If you're not moving till next year, I would actually wait a bit on looking. The cats that are available now will most likely already be adopted by then, and it's really quite heartbreaking to fall in love with a cat and then not be able to bring him/her home because of your living situation.

It sounds like you're already doing the right things - so I would suggest you do the same thing next year when you're ready to bring your new family member home.


----------



## Marcia

Stateside we have a site called Petfinder.com. You can look at all (or most) of the animals up for adoption at the local shelters. Maybe in your part of the world there is something similar. Perhaps a vet or shelter can guide you to an online source. I would think that "adopting" a BSH would be unlikely unless you found a senior that someone was giving away. These cats, like most desirable pedigrees, are usually sold not given away.


----------



## Blakeney Green

Marcia said:


> I would think that "adopting" a BSH would be unlikely unless you found a senior that someone was giving away. These cats, like most desirable pedigrees, are usually sold not given away.


The animal shelter where I volunteer adopted out a British Short Hair. Finding purebreds in shelters or rescue is definitely the luck of the draw, of course, but it's possible.


----------



## Marcia

Blakeney Green said:


> The animal shelter where I volunteer adopted out a British Short Hair. Finding purebreds in shelters or rescue is definitely the luck of the draw, of course, but it's possible.


yes, I'll bet he didn't stay there long, did he? I've found the more exotic the cat the quicker they get snatched up. I may be wrong.


----------



## Blakeney Green

Marcia said:


> yes, I'll bet he didn't stay there long, did he? I've found the more exotic the cat the quicker they get snatched up. I may be wrong.


A few months - not sure if you'd consider that long or short? Certainly not one of the longest residents. We're way out in the country, though, so we don't have the level of turnover for any pets that a city shelter would have.


----------

